# Sukkarto is it the same as Metformin



## Grumpy Philip

Just had my Metformin changed to Sukkarto not taken any yet as I see it has been changed on my online prescription request, is this a cheaper version of Metformin or is it a different drug


----------



## Northerner

I believe metformin is a generic drug, so it sounds like it's just a brand name to me. Generic drugs can be produced by any company (to the same standards!) once their patent has expired. It contains the same active substances and works in the same way 

http://www.mhra.gov.uk/home/groups/par/documents/websiteresources/con314910.pdf


----------



## @Fractis

Yes, it is a generic fom of Metformin made in the UK by Morningside Pharmaceuticals Ltd

You may also hear the names Bolamyn, Diagemet, Glucient, Glucophage & Metabet


----------



## Wirrallass

Hi Grumpy Phillip. (Extract from information leaflet last revised @ 2015).
Quote: 'Sukkarto SR is prolonged release tablets contain the active ingredient metformin hydrochloride. Metformin belongs to a group of drugs called biguanides which are used in the treatment of diabetes.

Sukkarto is used for the treatment of Type2 (non-insulin dependent) diabetes Mellitus, particularly in overweight patients, where diet & exercise changes alone have not been sufficient to control it. In Type2 diabetes, there is too much sugar (glucose) in the blood because pancreas does not produce enough insulin or because it produces insulin that does not work properly.

Insulin is a hormone that enables body tissues to take glucose from the blood and use for energy or fat storage for future use. People with Type2 diabetes do not make enough insulin in their pancreas or their body does not respond properly to the insulin it does make. This causes a build-up of glucose in the blood which can cause a number of serious long-term problems so it is important that you continue to take your medicine, even though you may not have any obvious symptoms.

Sukkarto SR makes the body more sensitive to insulin & helps return to the normal way your body uses glucose.

Sukkarto SR Prolonged release tablets are specially made to release the drug slowly in your body and therefore are no different to many other types of tablet containing metformin'. Unquote.

Pharmacutical Firm:-
Morningside Health care Ltd
115 Narborough Road
Leicester LE3 OPA, UK.

Hope the above information is helpful.

Diagnosed Type2 April 2016
Glucophage metformin & Sukkarto SR withdrawn
due to intolerance.
Diet & exercise only


----------



## grovesy

Grumpy Philip said:


> Just had my Metformin changed to Sukkarto not taken any yet as I see it has been changed on my online prescription request, is this a cheaper version of Metformin or is it a different drug


It maybe that the CCG has got a deal on price by recommending Doctors in your area prescribe this brand.


----------



## Wirrallass

@Grumpy Philip. Really sorry just noticed your post was dated 06 May 2016 to which i replied today! Hope you're surviving Sukkarto!

Diagnosed T2 April 2016
Diet & exercise only


----------

